# Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black

Habe mir überlegtda ich jetzt mein Case von XFX nicht bekommen werde das hier vllt. zuholen!

Hardware die verbaut werden soll:

Maximus 2 Formula
E8600@4GHz
evtl. GTX 285

Was meint ihr zu!?

Danke schonmal. Im anhang bilder der hardware die rein soll bis auf die Graka.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. September 2009)

Das Case ist gut 
Sehr schöne Optionen zum Kabelverlegen, gut Verarbeitet.
Wenn dir die Optik zusagt, warum nicht 

P.S. hier ein Test von unserem rabensang

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-usertest-coolermaster-haf-mini-rc-922-a.html


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist richtig gut. Aber was sind deine Vortstellungen. Was soll das Case haben bzw. was willst du damit machen.

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Da wird dan mein Zocker und internet PC rein kommen! Soll sehr gute luftstrom haben, Kabel gut verlegen lassen und gut ausschauen. Wie laut sind die lüfter? WaKü wird keine reinkommen.


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Die Lüfter sind nicht laut. Was ist deine Preisgrenze.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Also mehr wie 150€ sollte es nicht kosten! Aber zeig mir doch mal das weshalb du fragst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Wenn du noch nen 10´er drauflegst bekommst du schon den Großen Haf Tower. Da bekommst du einfach mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Meinst du den für 120€ ? 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Was ist schon wieder FPR. Ich hasse abkürzungen.

Naja, der HAF Mini Window kostet bei Caseking knapp 110€ und der große HAF 120€. Wenn ich mir die Vorteile des Großen HAFS gegen über dem Mini angucke, sind 10€ keine rede wert.

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Sry das sollte Für heissen^^ Danke


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Am besten du besorgst dir gleich noch etwas feinmaschiges Gewebe, um davon Staubfilter zu bauen. Bei keinem von beiden sind welche dabei.

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Da bestelle ich dan was mit!


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

Welchen wirst du jetzt nehmen???


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Hmmm der Big hatt schon was!


----------



## Aeroth (6. September 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm der Big hatt schon was!



jop ne Menge Platz mehr 
also ich an deiner Stelle würde auch den Big nehmen da haste mehr Aufrüstmöglichkeiten weil du mehr Platz hast


----------



## CrashStyle (7. September 2009)

Bin mir echt am überlegen ob es das Case wird! Den wen es mir dan net passt/gefällt kann ich es net einfach zurück schicken und sagen gefällt mir doch net


----------

